# Ideas for a Chaos Lord Biker?



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

I want to include a Chaos Lord on a bike for my army but don't really want to use the plain ol' biker guy or model to represent him. Does anybody know of any models I acn use or independent manufacturers who have something that could represent a Chaos Lord on a bike? I am actually looking for a bike here, not a jet pack or animal to counts as a bike.

Thanks in advance for any help.

EDIT: I just found two bikes on Scibor if anybody else is interested. They're not quite what I'm looking for though so I would still appreciate any ideas.

http://sciborminiatures.com/pow.php?absol=1&co=i/2012/big/angel_sci_fi_motorcycle_01.jpg

http://sciborminiatures.com/pow.php?absol=1&co=i/2012/big/sci_fi_motorcycle_00.jpg


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Hmm. This would be a certain Lord on a bike w/ BBoS?

Dunno what to say, really. Use an Ork bike w/ a CSM rider? Personally, my bikes are Lizardmen Cold Ones with CSM riders, but that does flirt with the "no counts as" rule you've lain down.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> Hmm. This would be a certain Lord on a bike w/ BBoS?


How'd ya know? :secret:

I think an Ork bike is a bit too Orky. But you have given me the idea to do the Ork thing and cut up a CSM bike and try and make it more impressive.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

You could always just use the basic biker as a starting point. Adding spiky bits, icons, and whatnot can make the bike itself stand apart from others. Sculpting a flowing cloak with green stuff that's billowing in the wind, using bits from various other Chaos kits, and giving the model a suitably daemonic sword will all help it stand out as a Lord.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Just use the Doomrider model. Still awesome today if you ask me


----------



## blind_freak (Dec 8, 2009)

Have you thought about using an attack bike and moving the front to the center to make a trike? The only down side is your HQ has to ride a trike and his retinue would laugh at him behind his back.

Also you might want to look at the different jet bikes out there and just putting the top half of the jetbike chassis on the bottom half of a bike. Not sure if there are any good match ups but its something to look at, particularly the DE reavers since they're already spiky and what not.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

When I did my Captain on Bike with Relic Blade and Storm Shield I put him on an attack bike. He had his own driver, and just stood on the sidecar like a fighting platform and said "Come at me, bro".


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I got cut one of the lord models in half at the torso and mounted it on the legs of a standard bike using green stuff.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Get a standard bike. Extend the forks with chains from the spiky bits sprue. Skull headlight and flaming wheels and exhausts. I am sure the ghostrider bike is suitably chaosy.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

What about one of the various jetbikes available online? It'd really stand out amongst standard bikers, and if you wanted to make him a Khorne Lord, that new box of WFB juggernaughts looks like it has enough bits to really pimp him out.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sweet looking jetbike for a counts as:










http://www.coolminiornot.com/shop/nikitta-perostek-limited-to-750.html

As of this posting, only 3 left at coolminiornot.com for $48.99 each. Not sure of scale either, might be a bit small for a marine...


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

So there's no way I'm building him a trike. I do like the idea of possibly mounting a jetbike onto some wheels. 

@Unforgiven. That is a badass jetbike but 50$ is a bit expensive for this project.


----------



## Malisteen (Aug 15, 2012)

My current plan is to take a regular chaos bike & convert it up, extending the fork, building up the seat, having some cords/tendrils extending behind it like tails, using greenstuff to warp it up, etc. I'll be sawing off the handlebars and putting them back at an angle, then mount it on the edge of a 60mm base, with the tails/tendrils sort of curving around it, and a 40mm metal circle that any of my IC's w/ magnetized bases can be stuck to (all my ICs use 40mm bases so I've got some room to fancy them up).

The possessed bike itself will get its own name and personality, and whenever one of my characters wants to ride a bike, I'll just stick them right on there standing next to it, in a scenic looking diarama thing.


----------

